# Wanna see some recent 'keepers'? :D



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 11, 2011)

Fritzi - purebred SF doe






Adelaide - purebred SF doe






Wren - purebred SF doe - SUPER excited about that DEPTH on her, but notice she's extremely lightly silvered... Sometimes my blues just don't get the silvering I'd like.  






Camille - purebred SF doe - Out of a dam with 2 legs. Now that she's ALMOST done moulting she might actually do well on the show table... she's done worse that I would've thought because her coat was in such bad shape out of the growout pen (peed on). 






RH11 - purebred SF doe - out of one of my fav. dams and a buck with 4 legs on him. So far, so good!  8 weeks old. 






LH14 - purebred SF doe - this is the one I'm really excited about. Dam had 2 legs, sire has 4 legs.  Just a baby at 8 weeks old. 






LH16 - purebred SF doe - not quite as nice as her sister, but still pretty good.  I wanted to make sure I had a 'backup'. If her sister really proves to be the better, this one will be available. 






LH12 - purebred SF buck - longer than I'd like to see, but being from this most anticipated litter I thought I'd see how he turns out. 

I'm expecting a litter out of my Isabella x Hermes (3 legs on Isabella, 4 legs on Hermes) soon, hoping to keep a buck and maybe a doe out of there too...


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 11, 2011)

Amazing Herd.  And I think Wren is unique looking.  I really love her coloring.  But remember novice here.  

Anyway.  Good luck with your litter.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks! I don't keep many blues, because they can't get legs at ARBA shows - so they have to be NICE to stick around. I REALLY like Wren.  Her hair quality/length is pretty good, she just didn't silver hardly at all.   Well, she's a brood doe anyways...

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 12, 2011)

Lovely!  Thanks for posting.  The blue doe is hot!  I think I like LH14 best, too of the juniors.  Not thrilled with the lower HQ on Fritzi, but I like her rise very much.  Nice job.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 13, 2011)

Fritzi isn't normal keeper quality - but she is the best doe out of the last litter from her dam who died, and she really is WAY more improved on her mother... plus she's the most unrelated doe to almost everything I own.  In other words, she gets a ticket in.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 13, 2011)

Someone educate me.  I'm such a rabbit novice that all I see here are different color "lumps" of rabbit.    What do you look for in pictures like this?


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree. haha


 I also think Wren is the prettiest.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous!!

Just go ahead and send Wren to me! I am in love with her!


----------



## MrJeff (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a buck and two does that I got from Caprice Acres a week and a half ago. They look just as good(to me) as the pictures she posted. Really beautiful rabbits I think. And a great experience from a buyers point of view.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 14, 2011)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j110/abc-goatswebsite/DSCF4935.jpg

Let me see if I can explain what I'm looking at when I evaluate kits. 

First they have to be posed properly.  Their front toes should be directly under their eyes - not posed like superman and not bunched up so that their elbows are in the  air. Their elbows shoudl sit on the table surface.  Their back toes should sit directly under the highest point over their back. If their peak (highest point of body curvature) is before their toes, they're called 'early' in peak.  If the peak is after their toes, they're 'late' in peak. 

The shoulders should rise immediately as possible after the neck.  The shape should be rounded with NO flatness over the top OR in hinquarters.  

This is a doe who has long, low shoulders. Notice that the rise of her shoulders is really slow:






Of course, the profile view gives you no information about their width. This is evaluated from the top while posed - you want to see a nice hindquarter that looks like a big C - rounded and wedging a little to balence well with the shoulders and front end of the animal. You don't want their hindquarters to look like a V, where the body narrows to the hindquarters.  I evaluate this by looking at them as well as feeling how far apart the hocks are - a narrow animal's hocks will be very close together ahwere you veel them as they are posed, whereas a wider animals's hocks will be farther apart.  

Here's an example of 'chopped hindquarters', which is where their roundess of body curves over the top but then goes straight down to the table with no roundess to those hindquarters from a side view:






Here is an example of a bun that peaks early. Generally with these you will also see levelness instead of the desired roundness. Instead of having a nice rounded shape, the peak is reached quickly, then it's a straight line down to the hindquarters. This one is't the worst I've ever seen, as you see the levelness doesn't continue all the way to the HQ'rs, but it's obviously not desired. 






Thirdly, FUR is very important especially with Silver Fox. That fur MUST stand. Texture is to have little resilience, while showing density, deep/good color, and of course silvering. The length is ideally 1.5".  Some people argue EVENNESS of silvering is more important, where others argue density of silvering (wether light or heavy - or the ideal medium) is more important. To me, I'll keep 'em if I like 'em enough.  

Two comparible kits are tossed on the scale and the bigger usually wins out.  

To be a 'keeper', they've gotta hit 4.5lbs by 10 weeks. I don't think I've ever kept anything smaller so far. 

First and foremost this breed is a MEAT breed.  I love that my culls fill my freezer for me.  With such a small rabbitry (12 doe cages, 8 buck/jr stock cages, and one growout pen), I get to be really picky about who stays/goes. With all these upcoming youngsters, I might actually be looking to cull some of these adult rabbits I own...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, that made it very easy to understand and your pictures were a great help!!  Now I don't see "blobs" of rabbit anymore.


----------

